# Funny lil guy



## PennState2011 (Dec 28, 2008)

While sorting through some mouse photos, this particular one caught my eye. Its quite humorous. High fives!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

He looks like he has pink antlers! :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG thats is so cute and funny at the same time :lol:


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, I was going to say it reminded me of an episode of Pinky and The Brain...where they put antlers on hundreds of mice and fool the world into thinking it's a new species. :lol:


----------



## LauraN (Jan 6, 2009)

Aww he looks like he's doing a mexican wave, hehe


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats so cool, great pic


----------

